# Westminster Assembly Project Update



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 19, 2008)

Westminster Assembly Project » Blog Archive » June 2008

June 2008 - Introductions completed. Approximately 1,000 brief introductions to plenary sessions in the minutes have been drafted to aid readers’ understanding of this challenging manuscript. Introductions include discussions of key terms and events, cross-references within the minutes of the assembly, and notes directing readers to relevant portions of the journals of the House of Lords and House of Commons. The Journals are now available to the public online at British History Online.


----------

